# Turkey Hunting closed now right??



## hrguy (Sep 12, 2004)

Turkey Hunting is closed now. 

I was just watching Fox news (3/8/2010). They reported on hunter finding a body near Pauxtent State Park while “turkey hunting” this past weekend. I don’t know if you are watching this, but I turkey season I know is definitely closed now. Hopefully DNR can follow up because this seems like a poacher.


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Yep the season is definitely closed now.

He may have been scouting right now for the upcoming season. Scouting is always a good idea since the flocks move around a lot and preparation is sometimes key to getting a good one.


Mitch


----------

